# Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?



## Administrator (21. Juni 2006)

*Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Vielleicht hätte man im Poll schreiben sollen, was unter "günstiger" zu verstehen ist.
Aber ich bleibe bei der Ladenversion. Gerade eben Titan Quest als Ladenvariante für 24€ bestellt.  Solche Schnäppchen – im Vergleich zum Normalpreis hierzulande - wird ein Onlineportal einem nie ermöglichen.


----------



## crackajack (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.06.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hätte man im Poll schreiben sollen, was unter "günstiger" zu verstehen ist.


genau!

Aber grundsätzlich würde ich auch nur zur Ladenversion greifen, da ich sowieso in der Regel nur Budgettitel kaufe.
Nur für Spiele mit einer Spielzeit von 20 oder mehr Stunden bin ich bereit mehr als 15€ zu zahlen und daher wird bei der Anzahl der Spiele, die ich zum "Normalpreis" kaufe, eine günstigere Variante sowieso kaum was bringen und für die paar Titel verzichte ich dann ungern auf die Anleitung, die CD/DVD in der Hand und auch einfach das Gefühl etwas Greifbares gekauft zu haben.


----------



## MoS (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.06.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich bleibe bei der Ladenversion. Gerade eben Titan Quest als Ladenvariante für 24€ bestellt.


Wo? Schon das, welches am 30. rauskommt?


----------



## Rosini (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Ich will eine Packung, ein abgedrucktes Handbuch und einen Datenträger. Dafür zahle ich auch mehr...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				MoS am 21.06.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.06.2006 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei cd-wow.
Dauert zwar etwa 5-7 Tage, aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm. Die Angabe von "nur Englisch" muß nicht unbedingt stimmen. Das Game ist auf DVD und schon die Demo war mehrsprachig. Aber selbst wenn, so schlimm wäre es für mich auch nicht.


----------



## IXS (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Rosini am 21.06.2006 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will eine Packung, ein abgedrucktes Handbuch und einen Datenträger. Dafür zahle ich auch mehr...



Eben. Denn mit der "CD/DVD", dem Handbuch und der Verpackung, hat man was "echtes" in der Hand.


----------



## HanFred (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

einen _wirklich_ günstigeren download würde ich akzeptieren. aber die realität bei Gamesload, Steam und co. sieht vollkommen anders aus. es ist fast immer NICHT günstiger, sondern faktisch teurer, weil man nur daten bekommt und dasselbe bezahlen darf.  
bei anderer software lohnt es sich manchmal. z.b. meinen aktuellen und die zwei letzten virenscanner hab ich online gekauft. war wirklich günstiger als im laden.

darum finde ich den (zielgruppenforschungs-)poll ein bisschen... unfertig. da fehlt noch mindestens:
[ ] Gleich teure Download-Version
das andere kann man weglassen oder man möge mir angebote nennen, wo das wirklich zutrifft! sonst riecht es nach suggestion einer unwahrheit, getarnt als frage.


----------



## MoS (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.06.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei cd-wow.
> Dauert zwar etwa 5-7 Tage, aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm. Die Angabe von "nur Englisch" muß nicht unbedingt stimmen. Das Game ist auf DVD und schon die Demo war mehrsprachig. Aber selbst wenn, so schlimm wäre es für mich auch nicht.


Danke! Wenns nur englisch ist, macht mir das nix aus. Aber der Preis ist unschlagbar!


----------



## Goddess (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Ich greife entweder zur "Laden-Version" zum normal Preis, oder bestelle es, so weit als möglich, irgendwo billig in einem "Online-Shop". Für mich geht eben nichts über eine hübsche Verpackung, eine, oder mehrere CDs' oder eine DVD, ein Handbuch und, manchmal, auch ein paar Extras.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

- 10€ Minimum als Preisunterschied, damit ich das überhaupt in Betracht ziehe.
- Wenn es kein Gelegenheitskauf, sondern ein lang erwartetes Spiel ist, dann wohl nur Ladenversion.
- Wenn man die Ladenversion ohne Kopierschutzprobleme einfach (DVD-Version statt 5 CDs) installieren kann, die Packung edel ist (Steel-Book z.B.) und ein schönes ausführliches, farbiges Handbuch (wie bei Konsolen) dabei ist, müsste die Downloadversion selbst bei Gelegenheitskäufen erheblich billiger sein.

Bei der Downloadversion fällt mir nur als Vorteil ein, dass die Ladenversion vergriffen sein kann und man ohne Datenträger spielen darf.
Dafür kann man sie nicht verkaufen, verliert alles bei einem Rechnercrash und auch mit DSL kann man nicht mal eben z.B. 5GB ziehen, von Serverproblemen etc ganz zu schweigen.


Ach und Ladenversion heißt bei mir in 95% der Fälle bei einem Onlinehändler gekauft.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Auch wenn die Downloadversion günstiger wäre, würde ich zur Ladenversion greifen 

Ich habe gerne etwas in der Hand und vor allem im Regal stehen  Es geht doch nichts darüber ein schön aufgeräumtes Spieleregal im Zimmer stehen zu haben und immer wieder mal durch die Handbücher (sofern vorhanden) zu blättern  Und wenn dann noch Sammlerboxen dabei sind


----------



## ich98 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.06.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür kann man sie nicht verkaufen, verliert alles bei einem Rechnercrash und auch mit DSL kann man nicht mal eben z.B. 5GB ziehen, von Serverproblemen etc ganz zu schweigen.



deshalb werde/muss/will ich weiter meine Spiele im Laden, Versandhandel usw. kaufen. Vorallem hab ich dann alles auf CD/DVD und muss es nicht extra zum Sichern brennen oder fals das Spiel auf einem anderen Rechner installiert werden soll.


----------



## DoktorX (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Anscheinend gibt es unter uns keine Raubkopierer: 
Kaufe generell keine Spiele 0%


----------



## rtfm (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Nein, selbst bei 50% Preisunterschied (also 20 Euro bei einem neuen Titel und 5 Euro bei einem Budgettitel) würd ich das nicht tun. Ich will meine Daten auf einer CD in einer DVD-Hülle haben und nicht 5 GB runterladen und dann brennen müssen.

Bei mir ist ohnehin, mit vielleicht einer Ausnahme im Jahr, fast jeder Spielkauf ein Spontankauf. Da ist man z.B. an einem Freitag in der Stadt, hat am Wochende nichts zu tun und holt sich dann ein Spiel, da will man nicht erst ewig etwas runterladen. Hätte ich einfach keinen Nerv für und das würde mich daher dann meist gleich im Voraus von einem Kauf abhalten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 22.06.2006 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn die Downloadversion günstiger wäre, würde ich zur Ladenversion greifen
> 
> Ich habe gerne etwas in der Hand und vor allem im Regal stehen  Es geht doch nichts darüber ein schön aufgeräumtes Spieleregal im Zimmer stehen zu haben und immer wieder mal durch die Handbücher (sofern vorhanden) zu blättern  Und wenn dann noch Sammlerboxen dabei sind



Dem kann ich nur 100%ig zustimmen. Ein Spiel wird von mir nur gekauft, wenn es eine Verpackung samt Datenträger und Handbuch beinhaltet. Für schöne Sammlerboxen bin ich sogar bereit mehr zu bezahlen. Eine reine Downloadversion mit einfach nur Daten auf der Platte *käme für mich nie in Frage*, egal wie wenig es auch kosten würde.


----------



## STF (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Goddess am 22.06.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich greife entweder zur "Laden-Version" zum normal Preis, oder bestelle es, so weit als möglich, irgendwo billig in einem "Online-Shop". Für mich geht eben nichts über eine hübsche Verpackung, eine, oder mehrere CDs' oder eine DVD, ein Handbuch und, manchmal, auch ein paar Extras.






			
				Shadow_Man am 26.06.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 22.06.2006 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genauso handle ich das auch.
Ich will für mein Geld auch was Handfestes haben.
Ausserdem sammle ich gerne Games.
Macht auch was im Regal her.


----------



## King-of-Pain (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

ich kaufe nur Ladenversionen
warum?
erstens habe ich kein DSL also ist runterladen problematisch *g*
auserdem will ich eine nette Packung und möglichst ein echtes Handbuch
selbst online bestellungen mache ich nur selten da ich hier in der nähe eine Händler habe der fast alles dahat (auch US/UK versionen)  das ganze relativ günsitig und man sich mit dem Verkäufer imme rnett unterhalten kann.
Und wenn mann nett nachfragt gibt es auch rabatt bin ja schlieslich stammkunde 
ich zahle vieleicht etwas mehr für meine spiele aber dafür kriege ich nette & kompetente beratung und  habe es mit eventuelen umtauschen einfach


----------



## LowriderRoxx (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Auch für identischen Preis würde ich einen Download vorziehen, wenn da nicht haarsträubende Nachteile wie nicht-Patch-kompatible Versionen (Direct2Drive) wären. Der "was in der Hand haben"-Faktor lässt eh nach kurzer Zeit nach und der Kram staubt in irgendeiner Ecke vor sich hin. 

Hab früher auch die Boxen und Handbücher gesammelt, aber in fast 10 Jahren kam so einiges zusammen, so dass ich die ganzen Boxen Ende letzten Jahrtausends entsorgt habe. Handbücher besitze ich zwar noch alle, aber deren einziger Nutzen liegt im Verbrauchen von Platz. In den letzten 6 Jahren ist nichts mehr dazugekommen, alles gleich weiterverkauft oder entsorgt.


----------



## mara-jade (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Alleine schon aufgrund der in Österreich leider gängigen Traffic Beschränkung ist eine Download Version - abgesehen von ihren anderen Nachteilen - nicht in Betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## Pulchi (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.06.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 21.06.2006 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist diese Firma denn vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## jhr82 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

also ich greif denn auch lieber zur ladenversion. wenn ich 30-40 euro für nen spiel ausgebe möcht ich auch was in der hand haben dafür. das fehlt mir bei diesen spiel-download-geschichten einfach, auch wenn sie vielleicht 5 euro günstiger sind


----------



## jongerg (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Ich kauf in letzter Zeit eh kaum Spiele. Und wenn dann nur Ladenversion. Download? *Niemals!*

Ich hab mir vor nem halben Jahr mal ein Wir sind Helden Album bei Musicload für 2€ gekauft. 10€ billiger als im Laden, da dacht ich mir, dass probier ich aus. 

Und jetzt? Was hab ich von dieser CD? NICHTS!  Es macht für mich kein Unterschied ob ichs bei Musicload oder eMule gezogen hab. Irgendwie ist es einfach was anderes wenn ich ne CD hör ide gekauft ist oder bei eMule gezogen ist. Und bei Musicloadruntergelade Titel sind vom Gefühl her das gleiche wie illegale. 
Und wie geil es ist, was im CD-Ständer zu habenbrauch ich ja nicht mwehr erwähnen.

Und bei Spielen wirds wohl gleich sein


----------



## genesis666 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

>Kaufe generell keine Spiele<

"Wichtige" Antwort in einem Computer*spiele*forum!  

Die größe des Balkens gibt mir recht!

Greetz Genesis


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				genesis666 am 05.07.2006 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> >Kaufe generell keine Spiele<
> 
> "Wichtige" Antwort in einem Computer*spiele*forum!
> 
> ...




_nicht_ kaufen bedeutet nicht unbedingt _nicht_ spielen - wenn du verstehst....


----------



## genesis666 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Bonkic am 05.07.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> genesis666 am 05.07.2006 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich verstehe ich es auf Grund meines reinen Gemütes nicht


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				genesis666 am 05.07.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 05.07.2006 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gute antwort.


----------



## genesis666 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Bonkic am 05.07.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> genesis666 am 05.07.2006 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallrider (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Ich würde in *jedem* Fall zu einer Ladenversion greifen,
einfach deshalb, damit ich was in der Hand habe.
Es ist einfach besser, ne schöne Spieleschachtel im Regal zu haben.
Da macht das sammeln von Spielen dann noch Spaß.
Selbst wenn der Preisunterschied wirklich bei 50 % liegen sollte,
wäre es das Wert...

Im Internet bekommt man außerdem immer günstige Angebote und
wenn man z.B. bei amazon dann ein Spiel bestellt,
hat man sich sogar noch das laufen in den Laden gespart.
Wobei ich das aber nicht als negativ empfinde.

Ich sehe im Download *keine *Vorteile,  nur Nachteile...


----------



## Hannibal89 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*

Mir fehlt irgendwie die antwort hätte ich DSL würde ich mir (trotzdem keine ) Spiele runterladen ???? Wieso wird immer davon ausgegangen, dass gott und die Welt DSL haben?


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Hannibal89 am 21.07.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt irgendwie die antwort hätte ich DSL würde ich mir (trotzdem keine ) Spiele runterladen ???? Wieso wird immer davon ausgegangen, dass gott und die Welt DSL haben?



Wieso  
Da steht doch "Wenn man die Wahl hätte" - Da geht doch niemand von der Internetverbindung aus - Es geht einfach nur darum ob man es machen würde oder nicht - Die Technischen Aspekte mal beiseite gelassen :-o


----------



## LowriderRoxx (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie die Wahl zwischen einer normalem Verkaufsversion eines Spiels oder einer kostengünstigeren Download-Version hätten, was würden Sie wählen?*



			
				Hannibal89 am 21.07.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt irgendwie die antwort hätte ich DSL würde ich mir (trotzdem keine ) Spiele runterladen ???? Wieso wird immer davon ausgegangen, dass gott und die Welt DSL haben?



Die Fragestellung lautet "Wenn sie die Wahl (...) hätten ..."; ohne Möglichkeit zum Erwerb einer Download-Version aufgrund unzureichender Internetverbindung, stellt sich einem die Frage nicht, da man nicht die Wahl hat. Man gehört schlicht und ergreifend nicht zur Zielgruppe. Also ist es auch vollkommen sinnlos, sich über das Fehler einer solchen Antwortalternative zu beklagen.


----------

